# Mk677 and penis size



## Oblivious (Nov 27, 2017)

So about 2 weeks ago i bought Mk677 and been using it semi constantly.....
Now every time i measure my Berry Allan (Fastest dick alive) i take the lower end of measurements.
Before Mk677 i was at 5.5inchs (With a curve) and 6 when straightened 
I just checked and its 6 when curved and 6.9-7 when straightened
I am only (18 soon 19)  so it could be natural but it cannot just be a coincidence 
I also used a pump like 4 times


----------



## Jin (Nov 27, 2017)

You're only 18. 
The penis continues to grow well beyond puberty. Mine is still growing. I doubt it's the MK Ultra. 
How often do you measure your penis? How do you straighten it when you measure?
How much was your cock pump?


----------

